# apporter, emporter / amener, emmener - choix du radical : -porter / -mener



## tie-break

Bonjour à tous,
d'habitude j'emploi apporter si je me référe à des choses inanimé et amener si je me référe a des êtres.

"Madame, apportez-moi une fourchette s'il vous plaît".
"Madame, amenez-moi une fourchette s'il vous plaît" est-elle également possible mais moins emploiée?

"Je vous amene mon frère"
"je vous apporte mon frère" est-elle incorrecte n'est-pas?
merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été  fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Ce fil traite de la différence des radicaux _porter_ et _mener_ dans des verbes tels que _apporter_ et _amener_. Si vous ne vous intéressez pas à la différence entre les radicaux, mais entre les différents préfixes, voir les fils apporter / emporter / rapporter - choix du préfixe et mener / amener / emmener / ramener - choix du préfixe.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour! Ce n'est pas tout à fait cela - bien que ce soit généralement l'explication qu'on donne.

On apporte ce que l'on peut porter : des objets, des petits animaux s'ils sont dans vos bras, etc.

On amène/emmène/ramène ce que l'on guide : des personnes qui vous suivent (c'est mon père qui m'a amené ici / je vous emmène / ramenez-moi chez moi s'il vous plaît...) mais aussi tout ce qui est trop lourd pour être porté et que vous guidez au moyen d'un objet roulant, par exemple : donc, contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait croire, on amène deux cents kilos de pommes de terre, un chariot de fromages, une brouette de grosses pierres, etc... Au sens figuré, on amène une idée, c'est à dire que l'on guide son raisonnement pour la faire apparaître...

Au passage, "amener" fait penser à "main" mais n'a rien à voir, ces mots ne sont pas de la même famille : pas besoin d'avoir des mains pour se faire amener... Amener est dérivé de mener, du latin minare/minari = menacer (menacer un animal pour le faire avancer, donc le guider par la force sur le chemin).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Dans le sud, on dira aussi sans sourciller : "Patron, amenez-moi un pastis, s'il vous plaît !".


----------



## CABEZOTA

Cet emploi n'est naturellement pas fautif, étant entendu qu'il en "amènera" au minimum un plein abreuvoir, si ce n'est davantage.


----------



## Francois114

Et moi, quand je suis de mauvaise humeur, je dis à mon fils "Amène-toi, s'il te plaît" au lieu de "Viens". Mais je suis rarement de mauvaise humeur...
Et quand quelqu'un m'appelle au téléphone, et que je suis un peu pressé et voudrais passer rapidement les préliminaires : "Alors, qu'est-ce qui vous amène ?"
C'était juste pour donner d'autres emplois assez quotidiens (comme le pastis...)


----------



## tie-break

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Dans le sud, on dira aussi sans sourciller : "Patron, amenez-moi un Pastis, s'il vous plaît !".


 
Oui,bien-sur!
Mais dans ce cas "apportez-moi" ne serait-il pas plus correct?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Moins familier, mais pas "plus correct". (et j'ai bien dit, "dans le sud"...)


----------



## tie-break

Une dernière question:
"je vous apporte mon frère" c'est une faute n'est-pas?


----------



## CABEZOTA

Sauf si vous avez l'habitude de le porter dans vos bras, oui, c'est une faute.


----------



## xav

On peut ajouter qu'il y a de plus en plus confusion entre 
- apporter et emporter
- amener et emmener
et aussi, comme on le voit ci-dessus, entre apporter et amener (pour moi, affreux puriste, on ne peut pas "amener un pastis" - sauf à le poser sur un chariot)

ce qui, au total, donne des horreurs telles que :

(en arrivant chez des amis pour un pique-nique)
"J'ai emmené deux bouteilles de rouge et un sauciflard".


----------



## Francois114

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Moins familier, mais pas "plus correct". (et j'ai bien dit, "dans le sud"...)


1) il n'y a pas que dans le sud qu'on boit du pastis (même s'il faut éternellement remercier les Marseillais pour cet improbable et rafraîchissant breuvage)
2) il n'y a pas que dans le sud qu'on peut entendre "Amène-moi donc un pastis !" au lieu de "Sers-moi un Ricard" […].

J'en conclus que, pour les boissons alcoolisées comme pour tout autre objet qui peut être porté, _amener_ tend à se substituer, dans l'usage, à _apporter_. Est-ce un bien ?


----------



## xav

Francois114 said:


> _amener_ tend à se substituer, dans l'usage, à _apporter_


... et _emmener_ à _amener_. Cela va dans le sens de la simplification, opposée à la précision. Dans le cas particulier, cela me paraît regrettable... car le système était cohérent et pas si compliqué (immédiatement compréhensible, non ?).


----------



## sillybilly123

Bonjour,

Est-ce que c'est vrai que la différence entre amener et apporter est que amener est pour les personnes et apporter est pour les objets, ou y-a t-il quelque chose d'autre?

Merci.


----------



## Arzhela

Bonjour,
Oui c'est vrai.
"amener" vient de "main" ==> prendre par la main (donc une personne)
"apporter" vient de "porter" ==> porter (quelque chose)

(ça permet de mémoriser...)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour
Oui c'est vrai, en bon français on utilise apporter pour ce que l'on peut porter (comme la racine du mot l'indique) et amener pour ce que l'on peut prendre (<=> tirer) par la main (pas porter dans les mains! ce mot a la même racine que main).
Mais il est vrai que dans le langage courant certains utilisent amener même pour des objets portables, notamment dans l'expression "je te l'amène demain, dès que possible...."


----------



## auggiedoggy

Arzhela said:


> "amener" vient de "main" ==> prendre par la main (donc une personne)


 Une personne ou également quelque chose vivante?

Lequelle est correcte?

J'amène mon chien à son vétérinaire.  
J'apporte mon chien à son vétérinaire. 

Merci.

AD


----------



## Arzhela

Amener/Emmener : pour une personne ou un animal
Apporter/Emporter : pour un objet inanimé

J'amène/j'emmène mon chien *chez le* vétérinaire.


----------



## kruzer

Kajeetah said:


> Cette décision a *amené* Claudine à abréger...



Bonjour,
Est-ce qu'on peut remplacer AMENER par APPORTER ???


----------



## Petite-Belette

Bonjour!

Dans la phrase donnée ici, on ne peut pas. Par contre ces deux mots sont parfois synonymes en effet.
Pour être plus claire, on "apporte" des objets (ou des notions, exemple : conclusion, joie...), pas des personnes.


----------



## Kajeetah

Oui,
on entend souvent par exemple "Pour le repas de ce soir, j'amène le fromage", mais on devrait dire "j'apporte"


----------



## kruzer

Merci mon frere,

On dit:
Ce mouvement, Qu'est-ce qu'il a apporté comme nouveau ?

ou bien:
Ce mouvement, Qu'est-ce qu'il a amené comme nouveau ?


----------



## itka

_"Ce mouvement qu'est-ce qu'il a apporté de nouveau ?"_


----------



## Ian Tenor

Francois114 said:


> J'en conclus que, pour les boissons alcoolisées comme pour tout autre objet qui peut être porté, _amener_ tend à se substituer, dans l'usage, à _apporter_. Est-ce un bien ?



Hélas, oui, à Paris du moins, car l'on me dit systématiquement au restaurant : "Je vous amène le pain".

Bien à vous -

Ian


----------



## snarkhunter

xav said:


> (pour moi, affreux puriste, on ne peut pas "amener un pastis" - sauf à le poser sur un chariot)


Même sur cela, je suis en désaccord !
Pour ce qu'il me semble, "amener" suppose que ce qu'on amène se déplace malgré tout par ses propres moyens. Or, dans le cas d'un pastis, celui-ci n'est que tracté (à travers le chariot). C'est pourquoi je considère que "amener" serait toujours inapproprié.

... à moins, bien entendu, que le verre contenant le breuvage ne soit soudé au chariot et fasse donc corps avec ; ce qui changerait tout, bien évidemment !

C'est vrai, quoi : on ne badine pas avec le "jaune" !


----------



## ZarLa

Enormément de personnes ont un mauvais usage d'"amener", dont Karine Fr et parfois moi-même.

On apporte un objet à l'aide de ses bras a un endroit plus proche de nous.
Il apporte des fleurs pour Madame.
(à la lecture, l'observateur se situe chez Madame)

On emporte un objet à l'aide de ses bras vers un endroit plus lointain.
Il emporte des fleurs pour Madame.
(à la lecture, l'observateur voit un type partir avec des fleurs)

La nuance amener/emmener est la même : on amène où on arrive, on emmène où on part.

On amène/emmène des idées, des objets à l'aide d'un autre transport (on emporte dans sa voiture, on fait amener par train), des personnes.

( On apportera ma soeur, si elle est dans les bras d'un infirmier. )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



ZarLa said:


> Enormément de personnes ont un mauvais usage d'"amener", dont Karine Fr et parfois moi-même. [...]


Je n'étonnerais personne en disant que je ne suis pas d'accord sur la qualification de « mauvais usage » dans ce cas ! 
Je vous engage donc tous à aller lire l'entrée du TLFi qui le qualifie, lui, de simplement familier (ne vous arrêtez pas au début, lisez jusqu'au B2 ! )


----------



## tilt

Ce qu'on peut retenir, je crois, c'est qu'il est possible de dire _amener _pour _apporter_, mais pas l'inverse.
On n'_apporte _que ce qu'on _porte_, comme l'a malicieusement fait remarquer Cabezota au début du fil.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

_Amener un verre_ ne me choque pas non plus. 

Par contre, je souligne au passage que cette entrée du TLFI (aussi trouvée sous B2) n'est plus d'actualité au Québec, à ma connaissance. 


> *Région. (Canada).* _Amener un coup._ Frapper, porter un coup.(_Canada_ 1930).


----------



## Nini235

Je pense qu' "amener" est davantage utilisé pour une personne et "apporter" ne l'est que pour une chose.
Exemples: J'ai amené mon frère avec moi.
              J'ai apporté des croissants pour le petit déjeuner.

J'ai amené des croissants, ça me choque. Mais c'est mon avis.

Quelle est votre opinion?


----------



## janpol

je partage cette opinion


----------



## rxmagny

Bonjour, 
C'est la différence entre mener et porter.


----------



## becel

Bonjour Nini,
Votre explication est tout-à-fait juste.
Selon le Petit Robert:
amener = mener (quelqu'un) à un endroit ou auprès d'une personne.
apporter = apporter (quelque chose) à quelqu'un = porter (quelque chose) au lieu où est quelqu'un.
... d'ailleurs, en parlant de croissants, c'est l'heure du petit-déjeuner ici!!


----------



## dragsterwave

Bonsoir,

J'entends et je lis assez souvent l'usage de 'ramener' pour 'apporter' - Ex: 'je ramène les chocolats' 'je ramènerai un BBQ' Je pensais que 'ramener' était employé que quand il s'agit de quelqu'un et non d'un objet? Et pourquoi pas 'j'apporterai les chocolats'? ça se dit?

Merci


----------



## Chimel

- J'apporterai (des chocolats): se dit plutôt par rapport à un endroit où on se rend mais on où on ne se trouve pas habituellement. Ex: je suis invité chez des amis et je leur dis "j'apporterai le vin" ("j'amènerai le vin" serait tout à fait correct aussi)
- Je ramènerai des chocolats: se dit plutôt par rapport à un endroit où on revient (la maison, le lieu de travail...). Ex. je dis le matin à mon épouse "ce soir, n'oublie pas de ramener des chocolats"


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> ce soir, n'oublie pas de ramener des chocolats


C'est pour moi un usage assez familier. Étant donné que les chocolats en question ne peuvent se mouvoir tout seuls, on devrait dire _rapporter_ en français soigné. En effet, on devrait dire _(r)apporter_ pour les choses qui ne sont pas des moyens de transport et _(r)amener_ pour les personnes, les animaux ou les véhicules (p. ex. : une voiture, un vélo).

Selon le _Répertoire des délicatesses du français contemporain_ de Renaud Camus :


> _*AMENER, APPORTER.*_ Malgré les objurgations séculaires des linguistes et des grammairiens, la confusion entre ces deux verbes va sans cesse s'aggravant. Dans _amener_, il est pourtant assez facile d'entendre _mener_, c'est-à-dire _conduire_, _guider_, _diriger_ ; et dans _apporter_ _porter_. On _amène_ des êtres animés, un ami, sa famille, un cheval, et on _apporte_ des objets inanimés, un livre, une plante, un fer à repasser, une bouteille de vin. Cette distinction si négligée est l'une des plus claires de la langue.
> Si très légère difficulté il y a, c'est à propos des objets qui, bien qu'inanimés par eux-mêmes, sont néanmoins automobiles. « Je vous amène une voiture » semble plus judicieux que _je vous apporte une voiture_ – sauf si la voiture est sur un camion…


----------



## Logospreference-1

On peut aussi jouer les puristes en se refusant à porter des chocolats à  moins d'en livrer des kilos, car jamais de ma vie je n'ai eu  l'impression de porter des chocolats : en chipotant, le fait de porter  ne compte pratiquement pas, à moins d'une grosse quantité ou d'être déjà  encombré. Un autre facteur qui intervient, c'est de faire le  déplacement spécialement ou non : _apporte-nous des chocolats_  tend à signifier de venir spécialement dans ce but. Ces deux raisons  expliquent en partie, à mon avis, que l'usage tend de plus en plus à  contredire les grammairiens : ne se relâchent-il pas eux-mêmes à vouloir  toujours percevoir _mener_ au sens restreint (_restrictivement_ n'est pas dans le TLFi) et jamais _porter_ ?

À l'opposé, _amener_ tend à vouloir dire, souvent, _prendre __avec soi, _et donc, nécessairement,_ porter avec soi, _ou encore_ venir avec _: j'y vois un usage par extension qui en effet prend probablement de plus en plus d'ampleur. _Emporter_ ne convient pas, car le TLFi précise bien que le sens premier est _prendre avec soi en quittant un lieu, _et quant à _apporter_, il ne reçoit pas ce sens de _prendre_ _avec soi en venant dans un lieu_, très proche en effet de _venir avec_. Je ne perçois même pas dans _apporter_ cette nuance de _porter avec soi, _mais je peux me tromper.

Je suis d'accord avec Chimel pour dire, à l'occasion d'une fête, _j'amène le vin_, dans le sens _je viens avec du vin_. Je dirais moi aussi tout aussi bien, dans le même contexte, _j'apporte le vin_, moins dans le sens de _porter quelque part du vin_ que dans le sens de mon apport à la fête : c'est un cas typique, aussi bien avec _amener _qu'avec _apporter_, de sens seconds qui arrivent à prévaloir sur les sens premiers.

Un investisseur peut tout aussi bien dire à ses partenaires : _j'amène du capital_, c'est-à-dire _je viens avec du capital_, _je ne viens pas les mains vides_, ou :_ j'apporte du capital_, c'est-à-dire _mon apport consiste en du capital, je n'apporte pas rien_.

J'aurais chanté comme Jacques Brel _je vous ai apporté des bonbons_, plutôt que _je vous ai amené des bonbons_, mais je me vois très bien dire : _pour le réveillon, voulez-vous que j'amène_ _des chocolats ?, _dans le sens :_ est-ce que je viens avec des chocolats ?_
_
Pour telle soirée, voulez-vous que j'amène des disques ? _Autrement dit : _est-ce que je viens avec des disques ? Amener, _dans cet exemple, plutôt qu'_apporter_, dans la mesure où il ne s'agit pas à proprement parler d'un apport.


----------



## Chimel

Oui, d'accord, c'est assez relâché, mais cela s'entend, en Belgique francophone en tout cas... et je m'entends même régulièrement le dire ("Tu n'as pas oublié de ramener des œufs?").

De toute façon, ce n'est pas que je conseille nécessairement cet usage à Dragsterwave, mais à partir du moment où il a entendu ces deux verbes, j'essaie de lui expliquer la différence de sens, à niveau de langue égal.


----------



## Mikamocha

L'une de mes étudiants m'a posé une question piquante : peut-on dire J'amène les bacteries  ou dirait-on j'apporte les bacteries? Etant donné que c'est une expression très bizarre et, j'imagine peu entendu, quel verbe serait le mot juste à employer dans ce contexte-ci ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

On ne peut a_mener_ que quelque chose doué de mouvement, capable de se déplacer. Sinon, on _apporte_.
_J'amène mon fils à l'école.
J'amène ma bicylette, j'amène ma voiture au garage.
_Une bactérie ne peut pas cheminer avec vous : vous l'_apportez _donc.


----------



## YvDa

La phrase hors contexte est bizarre à cause de l'article défini _les_. Il implique qu'on sait de quelles bactéries on parle, et on peut imaginer qu'il s'agit d'un laborantin qui amène des échantillons de bactéries, comme convenu.

Si ce n'est pas un étudiant en biologie, alors il a plutôt voulu dire qu'il est malade et amène _des _bactéries.

Dans le langage courant, je ne vois pas d'objection à utiliser amener.


----------



## CarlosRapido

Apporter me semble plus juste, bien que amener soit souvent entendu en langage courant au Canada aussi.  Un contexte plus précis serait bienvenu.


----------



## jetset

Dans la vie quotidienne les deux phrases seraient comprises.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pour moi, peu importe qu'on choisisse _apporter_ ou _amener_, dans la mesure où la volonté de la personne n'intervient pas : cette phrase est forcément au sens figuré, en fait, ce n'est qu'une façon commode de dire.


----------



## Maître Capello

Lorsqu'il s'agit d'un transport *involontaire*, je dirais que _amener_ est préférable à _apporter_, ce dernier verbe n'étant à mon avis guère adapté dans ce cas.

Cela dit, d'autres verbes seraient peut-être préférables pour des bactéries selon le contexte : _transporter_, _véhiculer_, _propager_…


----------



## Englishisgreat

Bonjour à tous,

Est- ce qu'on dit ici amener ou apporter ?

Vous avez un appareil défectueux ?
Aucun problème UPS va vous amener/apporter un autre appareil.

Salutations

Christos


----------



## Shiroe

Bonjour,

*Apporter : *c'est plutôt pour un objet, une chose. (vu que tu portes quelque chose)

*Amener : *c'est plutôt pour une personne, un animal, etc...

Ici, ça serait donc " Aucun problème, UPS va vous apporter un autre appareil. "


----------



## Englishisgreat

Bonjour Shiroe,

Merci beaucoup de ton aide. Comme par exemple Madame Dubois amène son mari chaque matin en voiture au travail. C'est juste ?

Salutations

Christos


----------



## Oddmania

Oui, c'est correct  […]


----------



## Shiroe

Oui, c'est juste.

C'est la même explication que pour apporter/amener. Mais dans le sens de s'éloigner. 

-> " Emporte ce livre avec toi. "
-> " Emmène le chien avec toi. "


----------



## JClaudeK

Shiroe said:


> C'est la même explication que pour apporter/amener. Mais dans le sens de s'éloigner.


C'est à dire: 
On utilise "emporter" pour les objets et "emmener" pour les êtres vivants.


----------



## Shiroe

C'est parce que c'était à lui que j'avais expliqué pour apporter/amener dans un autre post mais merci de la précision, d'autres personnes pourront comprendre.


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 

Plus précisément :

On utilise *apporter* uniquement pour des *inanimés*.

On utilise *amener* pour :

1.      des *animés* (registre courant).
2.      des *inanimés* doués de mouvement (registre courant) > _amener la voiture / l’électricité_.
3.      des *inanimés* que l’on peut tenir dans les mains / les bras (registre familier).

(Pour 2. et 3., voir dans le Tlfi I-. B-. *B.−* [L'obj. du verbe est un subst. de *l'inanimé*] _Amener *qqc**. (en un lieu)_)

Il existe aussi un québécisme (dans le même paragraphe du Tlfi) :


> − _Région._ (Canada). _Amener un coup._ ,,Frapper, porter un coup.`` (_Canada_ 1930).



***qqc = quelque chose.


(Dans ce cas précis, on dirait plutôt _UPS va vous *livrer *un autre appareil_.)


----------



## Englishisgreat

Bonsoir k@t,

Comme par exemple:

Il  lui a amené un cadeau de l'Allemagne.

amener qch à qn

Il a amené sa vieille mère au centre de soins.

amener qn à qn

Salutations

Christos


----------



## k@t

Bonsoir Christos, 


Englishisgreat said:


> Il lui a amené un cadeau de l'Allemagne.


Oui (pour, je le rappelle, un registre familier), et ici puisqu'il s'agit d'amener (apporter) quelque chose *de *quelque part, on dirait plutôt _*ramener *_(_rapporter_).
>_ Il lui a ramené un cadeau d'Allemagne.
_


Englishisgreat said:


> Il a amené sa vieille mère au centre de soins.


Oui.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> On utilise *apporter* uniquement pour des *inanimés*.



Pas « uniquement ». Comme cela a déjà été relevé au début de ce fil, on peut très bien *apporter* un petit animal ou un bébé si on le tient dans ses bras.


----------



## danielc

Nicomon said:


> _Amener un verre_ ne me choque pas non plus.


La très bonne chanson canadienne country de Louis Bérubé, _Amène-moi une bière,_ en est un exemple.


----------



## CarlosRapido

Moi je pense plutôt que *amener* est un terme générique à utiliser un peu partout et qu'on devrait utiliser *apporter* quand on spécifie que la chose (animée ou pas) est portée en main ou autrement. La règle de grammaire citée plus haut me semble désuète en regard de l'usage populaire et porte à confusion. […]

_"Chérie, apporte moi une bière avant que ca commence..."
"Hé, ho - ch'suis pas ta bonniche, vas te la chercher ta bière!"
"Baon!... c'est déjà commencé...."_


----------



## Tania02

Bonjour,
Lequelle est correct?

1. Je ne vous apporte que de bonnes nouvelles
2. Je ne vous amène que de bonnes nouvelles

Merci


----------



## Chimel

Comme dit plus haut, _amener_ ne s'utilise en principe qu'avec des êtres animés et des objets inanimés dotés de mouvement. En principe, c'est donc _apporter des nouvelles. _Mais, comme dit plus haut aussi, l'usage contemporain est assez fluctuant et _amener des nouvelles_ s'entend également (et ne me choque pas personnellement).


----------



## snarkhunter

Chimel said:


> Comme dit plus haut, _amener_ ne s'utilise en principe qu'avec des êtres animés et des objets inanimés dotés de mouvement.


... Je dirais même plus : dotés de leur propre mouvement _au moment où l'action a lieu_.
Parce qu'on peut très bien _porter_ un être qui, en temps normal, serait capable de se mouvoir par lui-même.


----------

